# Holy Trinity wood pimp



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I was sent some kind of religious artefact called a Trinity from the North East this week (I believe its used by a priest to remove the bitterness from dark roasts, also occasionally used in for self defence in the martial art known as Ecky Thump)

anyway this one had seen some action and as a result part of the black walnut rim had broken off, this had them been glued badly with araldite spoiling the religious ceremony / fighting ability.

My aim is to explain how to re- repair such a thing or glue anything else wooden that splits. Modern wood glue is remarkable stuff when used appropriately it becomes stronger than the surrounding wood, so repair rather than replace and you can make it almost as good as new.

step 1 Dismantle the wood from the Trinity thing - remove old glue, pick it off the surface with a Stanley knife, chisel, pointy metal thing etc. In this case I needed to dig the glue from the surface of the split to have any chance of getting the two pieces of wood back together - take your time, keep trial fitting it together to find out where the glue is that's stopping the two surfaces mating up.

Step 2 Use a pva type wood glue - preferably a water proof one if its to be used near water, use enough to cover both surfaces then carefully line up and clamp together so that the join closes fully, wipe off any excess glue.

step 3 Once dry - overnight- sand the surface lightly to remove any excess glue and flatten the join- do this over a piece of paper the sawdust that you create can then be mixed with a blob of glue to create a filler that you can then press into any tiny gaps in the joint to fill them out.

Step 4 - leave to dry for a few hours then sand down lightly going in the direction of the grain with 240grit then 600grit

Step 5 - match the finish, in this case it was water based satin wood varnish, just give it a wipe over - wait a few hours, sand down with 600grit and seal again - and bingo


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I was sent some kind of religious artefact called a Trinity from the North East this week (I believe its used by a priest to remove the bitterness from dark roasts, also occasionally used in for self defence in the martial art known as Ecky Thump)
> 
> anyway this one had seen some action and as a result part of the black walnut rim had broken off, this had them been glued badly with araldite spoiling the religious ceremony / fighting ability.
> 
> ...


Awesome work. Better than new I bet. I use Gorilla glue, both the normal wood glue and then that weird brown expanding glue they do. Vary rare I have a blow out with those when turning the boards  strong as funk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I like gorilla glue but it goes off so quick in the bottle - the brown stuff - not tried their woodglue but suspect its the same stuff as the tightbond wood glue I use


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I like gorilla glue but it goes off so quick in the bottle - the brown stuff - not tried their woodglue but suspect its the same stuff as the tightbond wood glue I use
> 
> View attachment 33905


Looks the same and no doubt it is. They will all be, but different brands making me think I'm buying the strongest haha. For premium money also.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jimbo, I am such a lucky fella having a pal like you!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Jimbo, I am such a lucky fella having a pal like you!


Ahhh that north east


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Ahhh that north east


actually - now I think about it Ecky Thump originated in North Yorkshire !

These three fellows can be seen holding an early prototype of the "Trinity"


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> actually - now I think about it Ecky Thump originated in North Yorkshire !
> 
> These three fellows can be seen holding an early prototype of the "Trinity"
> 
> View attachment 33906


Haha those outfits!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> actually - now I think about it Ecky Thump originated in North Yorkshire !
> 
> These three fellows can be seen holding an early prototype of the "Trinity"
> 
> View attachment 33906


The infamous Black pudding Bertha song......and the origins of Yorkshire kung fu!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> The infamous Black pudding Bertha song......and the origins of Yorkshire kung fu!


Tis a classic sung int taverns int shire evun tiday lad - and all we have this side of the Pennines if effing ferrrruy crosss the Meeeeersy


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jimbo i trust the next piece of craftsmanship in your queue is for a customer slightly south and west though still in t north?'


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

its one of a few lined up on the bench, ive got some lovely oak ready, will do a couple of finish options light and dark as it were


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Thought it wer 'Furry cross the Mersey'


----------

